# Banksia Crushgrind Peppermill



## TimR (Jan 20, 2015)

Had anyone thought to send a banksia pod during the last peppermill exchange would have been pure meanness...but it's not without possibilities. @woodintyuuu , aren't you glad I didn't send one of these pods!!
I just finished this last night, just in time for a demo I'm doing tonight for Southern Piedmont Woodturners on turning a Crushgrind peppermill. 

The stopper and base are walnut, the mid-ring is African blackwood. Acrylic tubing lines the inside. 11" tall x 2.5" diam, finished with Waterlox and buffed/waxed. C&C welcome as always.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 20, 2015)

wow very nice tim, does that mean you finished mine too - soon i will . are you going to greensboro symposium in november - i am one of the national demonstators. I might have to demo a peppermill with a router if im not square by then  @TimR

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 20, 2015)

nicely done, i'm assuming there is a ton of ca used there

greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2015)

NICE!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

Super nice mill Tim. A Cholla mill is on my bucket list. You nailed that one!

P.S. I would have paid you to send it to Cliff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> nicely done, i'm assuming there is a ton of ca used there
> 
> greg


You bet! Sounds like you are familiar with the process, but I'll share for others. 

When processing a piece of banksia, any subsequent hollowing action can result in the 'eyes' popping out of the mill, and in general, these things are so porous that they would eat up any finishes applied. So...once the final shape is finished on the outside, save a little finish sanding, thin CA is used to treat all the eyes to stabilize them from popping out. Also, medium CA is applied with lathe at slow speed, and a glove to smooth over the surface. Once the CA starts getting tacky, I'll take 120/180/240 grit in succession, using the tacky slurry to seal the larger pores (not the eyes intentionally...but they end up getting some of the goo in them) and make finishing easier. 
Once all the inside drilling and other work is done, or after mill is completely assembled with other sections (but not mechanism), you have to clean out excess CA in the eyes. Painstaking work...but haven't figured a better way yet. I use a micromotor which helps speed things along, but still takes time.


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> wow very nice tim, does that mean you finished mine too - soon i will . are you going to greensboro symposium in november - i am one of the national demonstators. I might have to demo a peppermill with a router if im not square by then  @TimR


I hadn't decided on what days to attend, likely not both, but will keep in mind that you will be there and will definitely make a point to see you while there.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim- that's a classy looking mill. Fantastic work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2015)

Wicked Cool ! Now u just need to install the LED lights underneath

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome mill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2015)

That's a very classy one-of-a-kind pepper mill, your going to have to make another one for the salt though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 20, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's a very classy one-of-a-kind pepper mill, your going to have to make another one for the salt though


I'm actually considering that. I've seen that Cindy Drozda has bleached and colored some pods, so I'm curious to see effect of bleaching only and then find a suitable companion wood for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2015)

That's cool! I've got a couple of those pods knocking around the shop somewhere, but I'd need to stock up on thin CA and swear words before attempting something like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's one of the pods before turning if you've never seen one. This one is s "whopper", next to a walnut blank that's over 3"sq and 13" long.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

